# Ideas from the 1950's!



## a_majoor (4 Jan 2007)

A somewhat light hearted look at the days when the French had a serious aerospace industry of their own and people were not afraid tp persue exotic concepts. The Hanneton IIIa seven seat VTOL utility "Coleoptere" that would fit in a a 4m diameter circle is certainly an interesting idea, and I believe the idea of an annular wing VTOL craft has come back in the form of a UAV.......

http://www.vstol.org/FrenchVSTOLjets.pdf

Enjoy


----------

